# bicep tentonitis



## rusty (Apr 27, 2014)

hi guy any one ever had it and how lomg did it take to go away iv had bursitis few time but this is by far worse an most painful thing iv had ache all the time worse at nite an i didnt do anything for it to go i was off training for 2 week woke up one morning in pain i no it something that delvoped over time but never had any sign of pain or discomfort sux


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 27, 2014)

rusty said:


> hi guy any one ever had it and how lomg did it take to go away iv had bursitis few time but this is by far worse an most painful thing iv had ache all the time worse at nite an i didnt do anything for it to go i was off training for 2 week woke up one morning in pain i no it something that delvoped over time but never had any sign of pain or discomfort sux



Get an mri my friend- make sure that is the problem.  A tear or separation requires surgery usually.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 27, 2014)

if it's tendonitis a good deep tissue massage on that area done wonders for me.  mine has been gone for almost a year.  still hasn't flared back up.


----------



## graniteman (Apr 27, 2014)

Like Heavy said , regular deep tissue DEEP, strating at the bicep all the way to your hands. Also worked for me was holding straight out the offending arm with a light 2-5 lb weight and rotate palms as far as possible both left\up and right\down. I also did the floss wrap with a marble on the painful area, hurt like hell but after all this a month or so it's pretty much gone. I can still feel it but Im careful with form and angles. I also wear a compression wrap on my forearm where the pain is during arm work


----------



## rusty (Apr 29, 2014)

cheers thank for info guys yeah i going to ask for mri been doc twice an that havnt metion anything and i no there tendonotis and tendonosis and after ready up i no mri can tell if u have one or the other cause apprantly if u have tendonosis an doc treat u for tendonitis it will make it worse an vise versa either way 3 weeks now an if i move my arm in wrong diretion i will be in extreme pain. i really got to pay attenion so i dont cause pain to myself i go back get scan done take guess work out of things


----------



## sky42 (Apr 30, 2014)

There is no time frame. I have battled tendonitis all my life. Knees, elbows, now shoulder. My knees flare up often. I've had shoulder tendonitis for a year now.  You will have to alter your workouts. Don't do anything that will aggravate it. When you are finished exercising give it a R.I.C.E ( rest,ice,compression, and elevation). Like the other guys said. A deep tissue massage will help also. Good luck bro.


----------



## stonetag (May 5, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Like Heavy said , regular deep tissue DEEP, strating at the bicep all the way to your hands. Also worked for me was holding straight out the offending arm with a light 2-5 lb weight and rotate palms as far as possible both left\up and right\down. I also did the floss wrap with a marble on the painful area, hurt like hell but after all this a month or so it's pretty much gone. I can still feel it but Im careful with form and angles. I also wear a compression wrap on my forearm where the pain is during arm work


I've heard of the marble thing bro! I'm intrigued. Rusty, I have had what sounds similar to what you describe, and heat with the electrical pulse pad helped me. Mine flared up intermittently for a while, then went away.


----------

